# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Ideeën voor activiteiten op het forum?

## Leontien

Op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum zijn we al een tijdje bezig om activiteiten te organiseren waar leden aan mee kunnen doen. Ons voorstel is om in juni te gaan starten met een puzzeltocht. De puzzeltocht is een speurtocht op het forum. Het team van het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum stelt van te voren vragen op, waarvan de antwoorden 'ergens' op het forum te vinden zijn.

Voor deze activiteit kan er weer ingeschreven worden. Hoe lang denk jij dat deze inschrijfperiode kan duren? En heb je een suggestie hoe we de activiteit kunnen promoten? Of heb je nog andere tips?

Na juni kunnen we nog meer activiteiten organiseren. Heb jij een leuk idee die we kunnen gaan doen? 

Overzicht van activiteiten die we gedaan hebben zijn:
- Nationale Gezondheids Quiz 2011 (2 keer)
- Gedichtenwedstrijd (nu bezig)

----------


## helmpie

Misschien is een soort speurtocht op de site, zodat mensen beter de weg gaan weten op het hele medicity.nl.
Vaak komen mensen maar op een bepaal gedeelte en sluiten dan weer af.
Zo ontdekken de bezoekers en jullie kunnen laten zien en ontdekken wat medicity allemaal heeft.

Gr. Helmpie

----------


## sietske763

lijkt me heel leuk!
maar iets van een chat topic lijken ook meerdere mensen erg leuk!

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Sietske,

Wat bedoel je precies met een chat topic? Wat moet daarin zitten, wat is de vorm, etc.?

----------


## Leontien

Denk jij dat 1 week voldoende is om je in te schrijven voor de puzzeltocht?

----------


## sietske763

@leontien,
vaak hebben we elkaar, als leden zoveel heen en weer te vertellen dat we vaak off topic zitten.
vandaar miss een mogelijkheid om iets te hebben om off topic te ""kletsen""
met een paar doen we het nu op FB, maar veel mensen hebben geen FB (terecht!)
ben ik nu wat duidelijker??

----------


## jolanda27

@ Leontien,
Leuk dat jullie activiteiten bedenken. Op dit moment schiet mij niet echt iets te binnen.
Wat ik wél een leuk idee vind om een topic te maken, met "positieve" mededelingen. Ik bedoel, vaak schrijven mensen hun nare ervaringen op, maar het zou ook fijn zijn om met een positief topic te komen. 
Dus bv. opschrijven wat jij als positief hebt ervaren deze dag. Waardoor je andere misschien ook weer energie kunt geven.

----------


## sietske763

@jo
je mag dit topic ook zelf aanmaken hoor.....
goed/positief idee van je!!

----------


## christel1

Je hebt wel al zoiets he in de genre van vandaag voel ik me ? Hoeft niet altijd negatief te zijn wat je daar schrijft.. dit kan ook in afreageerhoekje... maar het idee is natuurlijk wel goed hoor....

----------


## jolanda27

> @jo
> je mag dit topic ook zelf aanmaken hoor.....
> goed/positief idee van je!!


@ Ha Sietske,
Daar zit hem nou net het probleem, ik weet niet hoe ik dat moet doen. Ik ben geen held met de computer.  :Confused: 
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

uhhhhhhhhhhh, heb ooit hier 2 topics aangemaakt............t was geloof ik niet moeilijk, maar zou je niet meer kunnen vertellen HOE, omdat ik net als jij totaal geen verstand heb van pc,s.............
maar ik zal ff wat proberen....

----------


## sietske763

YES Jootje..................GELUKT
er is een topic aangemaakt in de ontspanningshoek ""positieve ervaringen"" heb er ff bij gezegd dat het jou idee was....heb al een pos ervaring gepost!!
ben benieuwt hoe je jouw topic vindt.............

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ha Sietske,
Hardstikke tof, laat nu de verhalen maar komen.
Goed van jou.  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 
Ik vind het leuk om positieve dingen of verhalen te lezen. 
Dikke knuffel, Jolanda

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Sietske, een chatbox is helaas niet mogelijk binnen onze software. We zullen kijken of het toch ooit mogelijk is, maar op dit moment kunnen we het niet realiseren.

Fijn dat er een positieve topic is geopend. Dat kan het leven weer wat minder zwaar maken.

Heeft er verder nog iemand ideeën voor activiteiten op het Forum die 1 maand of 2 maanden kunnen duren?

----------

